# palm sander scratched window panes



## Painter Dan (May 15, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dan where you from?


----------



## Painter Dan (May 15, 2011)

Hi nEighter,

Do you know of any buffing or polishing solution and/or pad that can eliminate or diminish scratches in glass??

I'm from Washington.

What's your favorite color? :jester:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Sure will scratch it. I don't know of anything that would take scratches out of glass.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Why did you have a palm sander on a window?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Why did you have a palm sander on a window?


Good question lol. But it only take a quick touch while its spinning to do damage.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not sure of any glass polishing compound no.. my favorite color is probably?? A dark metallic blue that changes a bit to a purple and black in light.. think that is probably the coolest color, followed closely by Ferrari Red :jester:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

nEighter said:


> I am not sure of any glass polishing compound no.. my favorite color is probably?? A dark metallic blue that changes a bit to a purple and black in light.. think that is probably the coolest color, followed closely by Ferrari Red :jester:


 Black at night metallic blue during the day, hint of purple. I am with ya on that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

British Racing Green










Call a glass co. They may know of a polish.

I am assuming this is a big honking triple paned specialty window that would cost you your retirement to get replaced. 

Automotive types have polishers for the lenses over the headlights. Lot of work, but does work. Might be something for glass.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I scratched some glass with my palm sander once. I was refinishing a wooden storm door and didn't think to mask the glass before sanding. When I went to the local glass shop, they gave me a plastic bag with some fine redish brown powder that they said to mix with water to make a paste, and then polish the scratches out. It won't remove them but it reduces their appearance.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I bet painter Dan is from Boulder.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't know of anything to solve your problem. But it reminds me of when I was in high school. I was working at a fast food joint and they told one of the other kids there to wash the windows. The bonehead used the corse steelwool scrubie pads to wash them. Needless to say they were scratched all to hell! :yes:

Please follow up with us if you find a solution to your problem. I'm currious.......


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

For a few light scratches try clear nail polish. Dab on and wipe off excess.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If the palm sander wasnt damaged in the incident, I wouldnt sweat it one bit.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bill - Did you have Bobbo upload that photo for ya?

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bobbo's is a pink cadillac.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

sounds like that redish brown paste is what is used to polish metal like aluminum.

I looked for it on youtube.. couldn't find anything that was just it. But I have a kit I am polishing some underdrive pulleys with. The compounds have different grit qualities to them. youmay be able to use it.. I don't know, never heard of of polishing glass like that.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://youtu.be/GynLwNmNzoo


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

WTF nate I watched almost all that.


----------



## Painter Dan (May 15, 2011)

Wow. To the serious responses, thank you! 

40-year-old wooden operable windows that have never been painted correctly. After pressure washing and scraping, they were almost bare wood. But those nagging spots of built-up layers needed a little help and I needed to take down the grain before priming. 

Enter palm sander. It jumped a couple times on the first window and scratched it. No big deal. Out of 52 windows, one window has about a five-inch-long scrach next to the wood. I bet the "experts" would never see it. 

Just curious gang. Thanks for the laughs and comments! I will try the nail polish and the red stuff!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

dang  all I wanted to show is the use of the red stuff.. that is it  :laughing:


----------



## Painter Dan (May 15, 2011)

I also read of folks using white toothpaste...anyone ever try that?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

sagebrush123 said:


> I bet painter Dan is from Boulder.


LOL 
Boulder, the most liberal city in the USA, as long as you agree with their opinion


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was serious about you being from Boulder.


----------

